# Haus in HDRO



## Kamuri (18. Dezember 2007)

Juhu!

Ich habe mal eine ganz bescheidene Frage und ich hoffe auch auf gute Ratschläge ^^ 

Ein Freund spielt seit einiger Zeit HDRO und hat auch ein Haus mit seinem Zwerg, jetzt würde es mich interessieren, ob man das Haus irgendwie abreißen kann und sich ein neues zulegen kann, da ja angeblich nur ein Haus pro Account erlaubt ist. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. Dezember 2007)

Kamuri schrieb:


> Juhu!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine ganz bescheidene Frage und ich hoffe auch auf gute Ratschläge ^^
> 
> Ein Freund spielt seit einiger Zeit HDRO und hat auch ein Haus mit seinem Zwerg, jetzt würde es mich interessieren, ob man das Haus irgendwie abreißen kann und sich ein neues zulegen kann, da ja angeblich nur ein Haus pro Account erlaubt ist. Könnt ihr mir helfen?




Abreißen geht nicht, aber du kannst es aufgeben und ein neues kaufen. Das investierte Gold ist allerdings weg...


----------



## Kamuri (18. Dezember 2007)

Das ist natürlich scheiße....

Aber es ist möglich sich ein vollkommen neues dann aufzubauen? Ich habe auch gehört, dass man sich die Häuser einrichten kann wie man will und wie steht das mit dem Zugang? kann dann da jeder rein?


----------



## Kulunki (18. Dezember 2007)

Wie man will würde ich sagen ist übertrieben, du kannst verschiedene Möbel, Trophäen und anderes Zeugs aufstellen, die Wand und Bodenfarben ändern, auch verschiedene Musik kannst du abspielen lassen. Mit Buch 12 wird es dann mehr möglichkeiten geben, möbel zu drehen und andere Sachen. 

Im Ansatz eigentlich schon ganz gut, natürlich noch nicht mit dem Housing in DAOC zu vergleichen, aber fürs erste schonmal net schlecht.

Gruß


----------



## Kamuri (18. Dezember 2007)

Das hört sich nicht schlecht an, ich bin schon recht neugierig darauf. Wie ist das mit dem Zugang zum Haus? Kann man selbst bestimmen wer ins Haus kann oder wie ist das geregelt?


----------



## faceman8 (18. Dezember 2007)

Kamuri schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht schlecht an, ich bin schon recht neugierig darauf. Wie ist das mit dem Zugang zum Haus? Kann man selbst bestimmen wer ins Haus kann oder wie ist das geregelt?



So ist es!


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Dezember 2007)

Man kann unterschiedliche Rollen verteilen, jeweils für einzelne Gruppen von Spielern (alle, Freunde, Sippe) oder nur für einzelne Spieler.
Hier kann man genau zuordnen, wer das Haus betreten darf, wer an die Kisten darf und wer es einrichten darf.
Sogar die Miete kann ein anderer Spieler bezahlen.


----------



## Kamuri (18. Dezember 2007)

Man muss Miete zahlen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wieviel ungefähr?


----------



## Grimar_Schlangenzunge (18. Dezember 2007)

Kommt drauf an welches Haus du dir kaufst. Standart Haus kostet 50s die Woche, Luxus Haus 150s die Woche.

gruß grimar


----------



## funzl (18. Dezember 2007)

mal eine andere frage. wie komme ich denn in die häusersiedlungen? hab 2 quests wo ich zu einem gewissen dúsy oder so muss der in der siedlung von thorins hallen stehen soll. aber den eingang an sich hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Kcrs (18. Dezember 2007)

Wie?
wenn man sich ein haus gekauft hat muss man auch noch Miete Zahlen?
und ab welcher stufe kann man sich eins kauffen?
Mfg Kcrs


----------



## Kamuri (18. Dezember 2007)

*grinsel* Schön, dass andere Leute mir meine Fragen abnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das mit der Stufe ist eine gute Frage.

Vor allem: Wie oft muss man Miete zahlen? Einmal in der Woche oder einmal im Monat?


----------



## Naeblis (18. Dezember 2007)

Naja wenn du ein Haus besitzt musst du ja auch dafür sorgen das es nicht auseinanderbricht! Nenn es einfach anstatt Miete Instandhaltungskosten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamuri (18. Dezember 2007)

Naeblis schrieb:


> Naja wenn du ein Haus besitzt musst du ja auch dafür sorgen das es nicht auseinanderbricht! Nenn es einfach anstatt Miete Instandhaltungskosten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja, das ist richtig aber mich interessiert WANN die Miete gezahlt werden muss und ab welche Stufe sich das auch wirklich lohnen würde


----------



## Dragonfarm (18. Dezember 2007)

Kamuri schrieb:


> Jaja, das ist richtig aber mich interessiert WANN die Miete gezahlt werden muss und ab welche Stufe sich das auch wirklich lohnen würde




haus kaufbar ab lvl 15 - miete muss woechentlich gezahlt werden, in der hausoption wird das datum angezeigt wann die naechste miete faellig wir. mann kann fuer 6 wochen im voraus zahlen.

@funzl. die siedlung von thorins hallen ist links ueber den fluss rueber - wenn du deine karte ausserhalb von thorins hallen aufmachst ist links unten in der ecke ein gruenes faehnchen mit nem verkaeufer - da ist die siedlung.

schoene gruesse


----------



## Kamuri (18. Dezember 2007)

Und was macht man, wenn man die Miete mal nicht zahlen kann?


----------



## Dragonfarm (18. Dezember 2007)

Kamuri schrieb:


> Und was macht man, wenn man die Miete mal nicht zahlen kann?




dann wirst du aus deinem haus geworfen und alle deine gegenstaende werden vom vermoegensverwalter aufbewahrt.


----------



## Kamuri (19. Dezember 2007)

Na, ist ja auch nett. Kann man sich nicht auch zu so einer Art WG zusammen finden? Wie viele Zimmer hat das normale Haus denn so?


----------



## MisterX2 (19. Dezember 2007)

Was ich mich schon lange gefragt habe, gibt es eigentlich Bilder von den Grundrissen? Habe bissher keine gefunden... Habe mir auch noch kein haus gekauft, da ich zur Zeit nicht so Aktiv im spiel bin und wenn dann gerade eh ehr PvMP mache =) also wäre echt nett wenn jemand vielleicht mal Grundrisse von den 2 Häuserarten Hochladen kann. Danke im vorraus.

Liebe Grüße MisterX2

P.S.
@ Kamuri
naja, du kannst dir dein Haus mit andreen Leuten Teilen idem du ihnen auch Einrichtungs und Kistenrechte gibst. Also wenn du willst kannst du das als WG sehen =) musst dann nur abklähren das jeder dir das Geld für die "miete" gibt.


----------



## Kamuri (19. Dezember 2007)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> @ Kamuri
> naja, du kannst dir dein Haus mit andreen Leuten Teilen idem du ihnen auch Einrichtungs und Kistenrechte gibst. Also wenn du willst kannst du das als WG sehen =) musst dann nur abklähren das jeder dir das Geld für die "miete" gibt.




hrhrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DAS dürfte kein Problem sein, da mein Freund und mein Kumpel auch bald anfangen zu spielen kann man auch dann gemeinsam die Kohle für das Haus zusammen suchen.

Aber mich würde auch interessieren wieviele Zimmer das Standardhaus hat von HdRo.


----------



## Kobold (19. Dezember 2007)

Leerstehende Häuser (Am Schild "zu vermieten" zu erkennen) kann man ingame besichtigen.
Die Türen sind nicht verschlossen (aber bitte die Füsse abtreten - besonders Hobbits ^^)

Der Grundriss ist in den Klassen gleich. 2 Zimmer, 3 Zimmer und große Sippenhäuser.

Und wenn mit dem Patch "Buch 12" entlich die Möbel individuell gestellt werden können, macht es vielleicht auch Spaß, als Hobbit-Innenachitekt zu wirken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluestar (19. Dezember 2007)

wieviel zimmer welches haus hat weiss ich nicht mehr...aber ihr könnt in jedes haus ,das noch von keinem anderen spieler gekauft wurde, reinlaufen und euch dann selber ein bild von den innenräumen machen


----------



## Kamuri (19. Dezember 2007)

Kobold schrieb:


> Leerstehende Häuser (Am Schild "zu vermieten" zu erkennen) kann man ingame besichtigen.
> Die Türen sind nicht verschlossen (aber bitte die Füsse abtreten - besonders Hobbits ^^)
> 
> Der Grundriss ist in den Klassen gleich. 2 Zimmer, 3 Zimmer und große Sippenhäuser.
> ...




Sippenhäuser gibt es auch? Wahnsinn, dass es sowas nicht in WoW gibt finde ich irgendwie....komisch, da es WoW doch länger gibt als HdRo.

Wie groß muss eine Sippe sein um solch ein Sippenhaus zu bekommen? und ist eine Sippe mit einer Gilde aus WoW gleichzusetzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterX2 (19. Dezember 2007)

Das weiß ich leider auch nicht genau, aber in einer buffed show wird das standarthaus gezeigt, da kannste ja mal mitzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe das irgendwer vielleicht mal grundrisse findet und die hochläd =) wenn nicht, dann werde ich mir wohl mal so ein luxushaus kaufen und das machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamuri (19. Dezember 2007)

Muss ich mal schauen, ob ich die Aufnahme dafür nicht finde, wäre ja gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Possessed (19. Dezember 2007)

Find das Housing ziemlich ungelungen. Erstmals viel zu anonym. Man weis nichtmal welchem Spieler das Haus gehört. Dann gibts noch viel zu wenige Einrichtungsmöglichkeiten. Zudem seh ich kaum andere Spieler in den Housing Instanzen.Wirkt alles so "tot". Da muss ich Turbine noch mächtig anstrengen damit das was wird. Bin auf Buch12 gespannt. Sollen ja viele dieser Mankos behoben werden.


----------



## Veeresa II (19. Dezember 2007)

Ähm ich weiß nicht ob das hier oder in nem anderen Thread stand aber irgentwer hat behauptet, dass pro Account nur ein Haus erlaubt ist, stimmt das? 
Werden Sippenhäuser als eigenes Haus gewertet?
Kann ich all meinen Chars die Erlaubnis geben alles im Spiel zu benutzen, so wie bei anderen Spielern?


----------



## Possessed (19. Dezember 2007)

> Ähm ich weiß nicht ob das hier oder in nem anderen Thread stand aber irgentwer hat behauptet, dass pro Account nur ein Haus erlaubt ist, stimmt das?



Ja, das stimmt.



> Werden Sippenhäuser als eigenes Haus gewertet?



Bin mir nicht sicher, aber glaub nicht. Wär ja blöde.



> Kann ich all meinen Chars die Erlaubnis geben alles im Spiel zu benutzen, so wie bei anderen Spielern?



Glaub das geht. Nur die Funktion, sich zum Heim zu Porten, ist nur einem Chara überlassen!


----------



## Kamuri (19. Dezember 2007)

Hehehehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schön, dass die Leute mir meine Fragen abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls mal einer einen Grundriss findet wäre es nett, wenn er den hier posten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterX2 (19. Dezember 2007)

Also, um mal schnell noch die Fragen zu beantworten:

du kannst sowohl ein Sippenhaus als auch ein eigenes Haus besitzen, es gibt nur ein Haus pro acc aber da kann jeder deiner Chars rein und auch was verändern, also heißt das, das dein haus nicht nur für deinen einen char ist sondern für alle chars! allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wie das ist wenn du mit deinen chars auf verschiedenen servern spielst, wird wohl so sein, das du ein haus pro server haben kanst.


----------



## Kerindor (20. Dezember 2007)

http://my.buffed.de/user/211515/blog_detail?blogID=1355503

So sieht ein Standard Haus von innen aus. Bescheiden aber mein. 

- es kostet beim Kauf 1g und 55s Instandhaltung. 
- der Besitzer bekommt einen Port vor die Haustür (soll noch für Twinks kommen)
- der jetzige Housing Zustand ist noch Rohbau und wird von Turbine weiter verfeinert
- die Truhe hat eine Einschränkung: *Gebundene Gegenstände können (noch?) nicht abgelegt werden.*
- der Besitzer kann die Rechte für das Haus individuell festlegen.
- viele Möbel können von Handwerkern selbst hergestellt werden.
- wird die Instandhaltung nicht bezahlt, werden die Möbel bei der Bank eingelagert und das Haus geräumt.
- bei Aufgabe des Hauses ist das Gold verloren. Man bekommt kein Gold zurück.

- Sippenhäuser können von Sippen der Stufe 7 gekauft werden, Sippen die also ein gewisses Alter haben. 
- der Sippenhauskäufer kann auch ein eigenes Haus haben
- in den Vierteln gibt es Händler und eine Bank.
- in dem eigenen Viertel und dort wo das Sippenhaus steht, bekommt man 20% Rabatt beim Händler.
- es ist nur ein eigenes Haus pro Account möglich.


----------



## Kamuri (20. Dezember 2007)

Kerindor schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/211515/blog_detail?blogID=1355503
> 
> So sieht ein Standard Haus von innen aus. Bescheiden aber mein.
> 
> ...



Ah, das ist cool, danke dir für den Aufschlussreichen Post. Jetzt wäre noch interessant aus wievielen Leuten eine Sippe besteht und wie genau sie an "Alter" gewinnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Dezember 2007)

Eine Sippe besteht aus mindestens 6 Leuten, es können über 1000 Leute in einer Sippe sein, es gibt aber bisher keine so große Sippe.
An Alter gewinnt eine Sippe wie ein normaler Mensch auch - je mehr Tage sie besteht, desto älter ist sie.
Je älter eine Sippe ist, desto mehr Funktionen bekommt sie dazu. Etwa einen eigenen Offiziers-Chat oder die Möglichkeit, ein Sippenhaus zu erstehen.


----------



## Kamuri (20. Dezember 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Eine Sippe besteht aus mindestens 6 Leuten, es können über 1000 Leute in einer Sippe sein, es gibt aber bisher keine so große Sippe.



Twinks gelten nicht als "Neues Mitglied" oder...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (21. Dezember 2007)

Kamuri schrieb:


> Twinks gelten nicht als "Neues Mitglied" oder...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch. Man kann seine Twinks genauso in die Sippe mit aufnehmen. Die Sippe muss also mindestens aus 2 Accounts bestehen.


----------



## Kamuri (21. Dezember 2007)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Doch. Man kann seine Twinks genauso in die Sippe mit aufnehmen. Die Sippe muss also mindestens aus 2 Accounts bestehen.




Hrhrhrhr, dass ist super! Danke für den Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Freund und ein Kumpel von mir wollen auch mit HdRo anfangen, da passt das ja super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ich das nun richtig verstanden habe, hat ein Standardhaus zwei Zimmer und ein Sippenhaus? Davon ein Posting wäre auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (21. Dezember 2007)

Ein Sippenhaus hat keine Zimmer in dem Sinne. Es besteht aus einer Haupthalle und zwei weiteren Räumen mit geräumigen Fluren. 
Dazu gibt es 3 Kisten und jede Menge Stellplätze für allerei Gegenstände.


----------



## Zandy (21. Dezember 2007)

Sippenhaus ist aber sehr Teuer kostet 15 Gold + 3 Truhen (3,1 Gold). 

Jede Mitglied kan sich zum Sippenhaus hin Porten (mit Reiseration 2 s).

Standard-Eigenheim - 1 Gold Kaufpreis / Luxushaus – 7 Gold Kaufpreis.


----------



## MisterX2 (21. Dezember 2007)

Dann muss ich mich mal umschauen ob ich noch ein Freies Luxushaus in Bree finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich ein habe und das schön eingerichtet ist werde ich es im Forum Posten, und dann können wir ja eine kleine Ingame Einweihungsparty veranstalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer darauf lust hätte kann mir ja bescheidsagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamuri (24. Dezember 2007)

MisterX2 schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mich mal umschauen ob ich noch ein Freies Luxushaus in Bree finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bin Dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt da ich ja auch HDRO-Besitzerin bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (24. Dezember 2007)

Wichtig wäre noch zu erwähenen, dass eine Sippe Lebensdauer-Rang 7 haben muss um ein Sippenhaus zu besitzen. Diesen erreicht sie aber erst nach einigen Monaten. 
Mit Buch 12 wird das Housing nochmal groß überarbeitet, dann bekommt z.b. jeder Twink den Port zum Haus und auch alle Rechte. Außerdem kann man dann die Möbel im Haus auch drehen etc.


----------



## Cordesh (24. Dezember 2007)

Kamuri schrieb:


> Aber mich würde auch interessieren wieviele Zimmer das Standardhaus hat von HdRo.



2


----------



## Kamuri (26. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt, da ich selbst HDRO besitze *huurray* Interessiere ich mich auch sehr für die Musikstücke, ich selbst bin ein absoluter Versager im Notenlesen und schreiben. Ich habe mich auch schon im offiziellen Thread zu den Musikstücken umgeschaut aber ich finde auf der dortigen Seite nur ein zwei brauchbare Stücke finden. Es wäre nett, wenn man hier noch eine Webseite posten könnte mit passenderer Folkmusik oder ähnliches.


----------



## Meneldur (26. Dezember 2007)

So zum Musiksystem:
lotro-music hat viele gute Musikstücke
Ansonsten:
Irish Music
diese kannst mit midi2abc für jedes Instrument separat extrahieren.
Falls Lotro es nicht annimmt mit Lotro ABC nochmal nachbearbeiten.
Musst eventuell noch die Tonhöhen verändern.
Sonst kann ich dir noch die Foren von lotro-europe und lotro-welten empfehlen, dort gibts einige gute Sammlungen.

Gruß Menel


----------



## Kamuri (27. Dezember 2007)

Meneldur schrieb:


> So zum Musiksystem:
> lotro-music hat viele gute Musikstücke
> Ansonsten:
> Irish Music
> ...



*freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen, vielen lieben Dank! Damit hast du mir den Tag gerettet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octacron (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hätte da eine Frage,

was passiert mit der Truhe, wenn ich mein Haus aufgeben möchte um eventuell umzuziehen in eine andere Gegend.

Und vor allem was ist mit den ganzen Sachen die darin lagern?


----------



## Gocu (3. Juli 2008)

Octacron schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte da eine Frage,
> 
> ...



die Truhen sind weg und die Sachen sind auf der Bank


----------

